# Loss of appetite?



## tentoes92

I cant eat like the way I used to! I don't feel sick anymore buy I just have no appetitie. I can be trying and once I have one bite or two I don't want anymore because I feel so full! Even my favorite foods Tht I've been dying for I can barely eat. Everything makes me stuffed ad then I feel sick and bloated. Is loss of appetite normal? Did this happen to anyone else?:shrug:


----------



## blamesydney

In early pregnancy, everything is starting to push up, in turn applying pressure to your stomach making it smaller so that it can't hold as much. I lost 5 pounds in my first trimester. Don't worry, by your second trimester, you'll be scarfing down everything you can get. :haha:


----------



## Abby_

I remember being like this in my first tri. I'd be starving and get loads of food, then take 2 or three bites and be stuffed.
It does go away though. If you can't eat much try and drink lots of water to keep yourself hydrated.
:hugs:


----------



## GirlRacer

I used to be like this until about 15 weeks. It was horrible cos I'd be really hungry but just felt like I'd never be able to pig out and enjoy food like I used to. But after about 16 weeks BAM my appetite appeared right out of nowhere and I've still got a huge appetite which is getting bigger now at 31 weeks! 
Its normal to feel full quicker too in pregnancy because the baby can push down on things and make your insides feel all squashed which isn't pleasant. 
As long as you're eating enough so you're not feeling hungry because whatever we eat, the baby will take the best nutrients and basically what he/she needs from us and we're left with the rest so try not to worry hun. xx


----------



## beanzz

I was like this in the very beginning too. Ended up eating for about 5 people since! :rofl:


----------



## KateyCakes

I was the same too, then later in pregnancy, I cried because I hadn't made enough food :haha:


----------



## Linzi_x

first trimester was the exact same for me too! and even now i'm still not liking gravy and the texture of certain meats. just make sure you keep drinking water :)


----------



## jrwifey18

I feel the exact same I usually only get hungry in the night but in the day ill be so hungry gt food eat a bit and gt bloated and full so annoying


----------



## we can't wait

It's normal, and will hopefully pass soon!

Hope you start feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## fl00b

don't worry, it's all in the joys of first tri!
i used to feel sick from about 6pm, then in the middle of dinner i'd throw up... only to go back and finish my dinner straight after :dohh:
i started to enjoy pregnancy from about 18 weeks onwards where i could eat everything! the "i'm pregnant, give me more food" excuse works perfectly! :haha:
hope it passes soon :flower:


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Oh my god I hated when this happened...it didn't go away till about 3 weeks ago:nope: now its back hardcore and I can't stop eating haha. I'm sure it'll go away for you soon,it sucks:wacko:


----------

